# Anyone have experience with these San Diego trainers?



## omnivorous (Jan 31, 2014)

I am looking to get a Diabetic Alert Service Dog trained and I live in San Diego. Does anyone have any experience with any of these trainers?

Spot On K9 - Frank Saputo
ProTrain - Mark Castillero
Karma Dog Training - Kathlyn Ross
Lead With Your Heart LLC - Morgance Ellis

I am trying to make sure I get a good trainer. Anyone with experience using any of these trainers it would be helpfull if you can tell me your experience.


----------



## Teamadventure (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello, we have extensive GSD experience with Frank Saputo who trained us (even more than the dogs, we needed the training) and can’t say enough good things about him and his program. We stepped through his entire program - from basic obedience to off-leash and rattlesnake avoidance. Awesome guy and our dogs and our family are continuing to benefit 8 years later.


omnivorous said:


> I am looking to get a Diabetic Alert Service Dog trained and I live in San Diego. Does anyone have any experience with any of these trainers?
> 
> Spot On K9 - Frank Saputo
> ProTrain - Mark Castillero
> ...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is from 2014. The OP has not been active on the board for 6 years, and will not see your reply.


----------

